# Uber 1099k/turbo tax help



## JHalmon (Feb 12, 2017)

Can someone please walk me through what I need to do to enter my tax info with uber on turbo tax. I know I have to record it as a business but I'm stuck from the beginning where they ask my business name and address. someone pleasehelp


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JHalmon said:


> Can someone please walk me through what I need to do to enter my tax info with uber on turbo tax. I know I have to record it as a business but I'm stuck from the beginning where they ask my business name and address. someone pleasehelp


I'm not a tax professional, but I have used TT and I think you just enter your own name and home address.


----------

